# Citizen Automatic Retro Diver



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

This is my latest watch. Very classy and quite small by divers watch standards. The case is only 39mm in diameter & lug width is 20mm, though I think it's closer to 19mm as all the 20mm straps I tried were a pretty tight fit. Anyway I persuaded one of Roys heavy duty nylon straps to fit and this suits the watch well.

I'm not sure if Citizen make this model anymore. If they don't then I think that's a mistake on their part as it's a great watch - it's nice to have the divers style and water resistancy that I like so much in a smaller, neater, less in your face package.

Thanks for reading and enjoy the piccies


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's another


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Finally a shot of the rather cool back engraving - I wore the watch too tight a couple of days ago and ended up with a dolphin embossed on my wrist


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2005)

Looks good Paulus, what drew me to it was the cushion shaped case a bit like early Seikos but not quite if you know what I mean.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Kool looking Citz Paul









Quite like the green lume









Regards

Bry


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> it's nice to have the divers style and water resistancy that I like so much in a smaller, neater, less in your face package


I couldn't agree more







I'm not keen on modern divers style watches at all but I do like that Citizen. The only divers I've gone for are the Vostok Amphibias and the smaller sized 100M Seiko Pepsi.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Paul,

They are nice "little watches".









I like my recently aquired one a lot. As you say not so in your face as a full size diver's. Mine's an excellent time keeper with very good lume. The only fault is a slightly loose bezel but not the end of the world.

I gather it was Foggys via Neil, you are lucky







as I was going to have it, then this Pepsi bezel came up, which made a change from my black and white bezels.

MiKE


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Cool! I much prefer the Citizen hands to Seiko "arrowhead" type hands too.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Cool! I much prefer the Citizen hands to Seiko "arrowhead" type hands too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for saying that! Seiko could learn a lot from Citizen hand designs.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nalu said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> > Cool!Â I much prefer the Citizen hands to Seiko "arrowhead" type hands too.
> ...


I read in an article on watch hands in the October 2003 issue of "Watch Time" that Citizen actually supplies some swiss made watches with their hands


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I agree about the hands - they are much nicer than those used on the Seiko divers. I also agree with Neil about the watch looking similar to certain vintage Seiko divers (I think the shape of the case resembles a smaller version of the harder to find slim line Seiko 6105-8000 150m diver). The bezel on mine seems nice and tight - not loose but still quite easy to turn (60 clicks) and the triangle at 12 on the bezel lines up exactly with the 12 marker on the dial, which is hard to find on watches costing many times more than this one did. The lume is very good, in fact it's a fine watch.

I've been after one for a while and it's been well worth the wait


----------

